# NZ citizenship children back to NZ for school for 1 month - where possible?



## kurikuri (Jul 26, 2015)

hi all

We are a family living in Japan. I and our 8 year old and 5 year old children have NZ citizenship. We want to put our children in a school in Auckland for a month when we go back to NZ. In a couple of years we would hope to buy a house in Auckland but at the moment we would just rent. My parents live in Christchurch so we have stayed with them and put the children into a school close by there for the last 2 years.

Are we going to be able to send our children to the school in the zone where the rented house in Auckland is? Would we have to show the school some documentation that we are renting the house?

Any advice much appreciated from those like us who are just back in NZ for a short time but want to send their children to school.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes.
If the intended school is zoned you must show evidence to the school that you live in the zone at enrollment or your only option would be an out of zone application which is unlikely to be granted. You would also have to remain living in the zone for at least a short period afterwards (couple of months) also or you run the risk of the school not allowing your child to remain....and I'm led to believe they're really strict about it all.


----------



## kurikuri (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Good to know. 

I guess something like a rental agreement would be enough to show the school as proof. I was wondering though if, for example, we rented a place through something like airbnb, where there is no formal rental agreement as such, whether that would be proof or not. 

I guess the safest way to go about it is to ask the school what would be sufficient proof, before we rented a place.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kurikuri said:


> Thanks for your reply. Good to know.
> 
> I guess something like a rental agreement would be enough to show the school as proof. I was wondering though if, for example, we rented a place through something like airbnb, where there is no formal rental agreement as such, whether that would be proof or not.
> 
> I guess the safest way to go about it is to ask the school what would be sufficient proof, before we rented a place.


Yes it would suffice if you showed them a rental agreement but the school will ask for a utility bill most likely - eg gas, electricity, mobile phone.
I dropped our boys primary school enrollment form off yesterday and have to go back with his birth certificate, passport, visa status, immunization records and proof of address (utility bill).


----------



## kurikuri (Jul 26, 2015)

thanks for the reply

interesting that you need a utility bill. He has a NZ passport so that is ok but we might only be there for a month or so so we won't have a utility bill in our name. 

actually in Christchurch at the moment, staying with my parents, and the children are starting at the local school on Monday. Because we are staying at my parents' house the address is here so no problems with proof. the problem will be if next year we decide to come over from Japan and stay in Auckland, where we won't have a permanent address, for a month


----------

